
Firefox 75 strips HTTPS and www from displayed URL - shadowgovt
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/02/28/firefox-75-address-bar-results/
======
ksaj
I used to run my site with whatever.com as the main point for staff and
existing customers, and basically administrative stuff, and www.whatever.com
as the main public website. I had other hostnames as well, and the page
lacking a hostname provided descriptive links to them as well. I don't do that
anymore, but this change would make it confusing at best.

The stripped [https://](https://) isn't a problem since the lock symbol is
there and only means that one-and-the-same thing.

------
Findeton
Is this following Chrome's evil change?

~~~
shadowgovt
It does make one question whether that change is "evil" if Mozilla agrees with
the UX assessment.

